# Removal of peritubular cyst vaginal



## obgyn390 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi - I was wondering if anyone could help me as to how to code a removal of a peritubular cyst - vaginal approach.  Our doctor did a vaginal hysterectomy and also removed a peritubular cyst.  Any ideas on how to code this?  
Thanks


----------



## preserene (Oct 29, 2010)

CPT code range 58260- 58294 which ever is appropriate. The peritubal cyst excision becomes a part of the major procedure.( most often it is incidental in these procedures) If it involved more extensive work , cumbersome and time consuming, then Modifier 22 ,with the physician pertinent documentation.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sjensen49 (Nov 7, 2012)

What could would you use if c-section was preformed with a Peritubular cystectomy abdominally? Every thing points to 58262 but a hysterectomy was not preformed. Thank you! Sheri


----------



## preserene (Nov 8, 2012)

You code first the cesarean code as the case be. Then,
Hysterectomy code should not be used for this.
It is not documented as ovarian cyst ; so no code from ovarian cystectomy also. 

This is a* peritubal cyst *or mass- so a cyst intra abdominal - excision open
procedure; and depending upon the size you would code either one of 49203- 49205.

You would code first the *Cesarean code *as the case be.Then you would code the *492xx* with the *modifier -59.*.
I hope  this helps you better.


----------

